# What Is the Most Beautiful Song You've Ever Heard?



## Bowie (Oct 29, 2015)

Mine would be this version of Moments of Pleasure by Kate Bush, released in 2011:


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

This definitely isn't the best one I've heard, but I really like this one.






Kind of a bad recording, oh well.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

Dang,,,, this is a hard one...


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 29, 2015)

I find "A Thousand Years" kinda 'beautiful':





One of my favourite bands, McFly, have some pretty 'cute' songs too:


----------



## epona (Oct 29, 2015)

this is such an impossible question to answer! probably the most beautiful _song_, per se, is two headed boy pt. 2 by neutral milk hotel, it gives me goosebumps every single time (the 'in my dreams you're alive and you're crying' line especially)


Spoiler: clicky












but then there are so many orchestral pieces that are truly truly gorgeous, more beautiful than any song with vocals could ever be in my opinion, but it's just impossible to narrow that down! maybe clair de lune by debussy or the romeo and juliet fantasy overture, but i honestly couldn't pick!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

The End Of All Things by Panic! At The Disco is pretty beautiful.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 29, 2015)

This is definitely one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard.





The music box version of Lilium is really nice too.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 29, 2015)

I by Taeyeon.


----------



## tumut (Oct 29, 2015)

I love synth


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

Baby Blue: Badfinger


----------



## Soigne (Oct 29, 2015)

We Don't Have To Take Our Clothes Off - Ella Eyre


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2015)

nah it's actually


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello - Adele


----------



## Reese (Oct 29, 2015)

Spoiler: but actually every song on that album


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghb6eDopW8I

Little Talks - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

I find this song to be really pretty.

There are also a couple video game songs that I find super pretty:









These are not the only ones though, there are too many pretty songs in existence for me to pick! >.<



KoalaKitty said:


> The End Of All Things by Panic! At The Disco is pretty beautiful.



Yesss, I can 100% agree with this <3


----------



## Saylor (Oct 29, 2015)

Or maybe Only If For A Night by Florence and the Machine. I also agree with epona that Fantasy Overture is very beautiful as well. It really is hard to choose!


----------



## Yuni (Oct 30, 2015)

What I perceive as beautiful depends on my mood; 
beauty in sadness, beauty in life, beauty in play, beauty in chaos etc.





This song makes me feel so sad, yet lucky for being healthy. We should appreciate what we have been blessed with as the simple things are so often taken for granted.





I like listening to this when I'm tired. I could have it on repeat for hours as it's so easy to be immersed in such warm and delicate sounds.





The video that comes with it is simply magical. It's so hopeful and full of human kindness. It's sad that we can't see it happening all the time, but everyone has the ability to do so... and that brightens my days.





Fullkawa Honpo is a musical genius. He writes about moments of travelling time from sunrise to nightfall, moments of laziness and struggles; as if we're falling down the rabbit hole. Chie's arrangement is always lovely and charming as stained glass or a merry-go-round. 





Piano and vocal are just wonderful, like the calm in the storm.

andddd anything Oliver Green makes. Sinking, Mothers Crying, Thank You. 
'Thank You' is so simplistic and cute that I feel so embarrassed listening to it XD


----------



## Hatori (Oct 30, 2015)

Always loved that one since I've first listened to that piece.


And one of my absolute favorites:


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2015)

I guess it depends on how you define "beautiful."

this version of Hallelujah by Jeff Buckley is beautiful and also bittersweet.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

Everything from ColdPlay, The Fray, Adele and The Beatles


----------



## asuka (Oct 30, 2015)

:}


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Everything from ColdPlay, The Fray, Adele and The Beatles



i remember Chris Martin of Coldplay was on Saturday Night Live one Christmas and got on the piano and played a beautiful rendition of an old hymn, i think it was How Great Thou Art...


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 30, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Hello - Adele



LOL! I thought this as soon as I saw the post hahahaha! but really i sing this in the shower, I sing this in the car, I sing this while I cry myself to sleep..... so many adele songs could be placed in this thread!

However, Florence and the Machine "Shake It Out" is by far my favorite song! maybe one of her slower songs may sound better but this one hits me right in the feels and her vocals even in this more up tempo song for her are astounding





St Jude from her new album is a more beautiful sounding, peaceful song... first time I heard it I got shivers


----------



## gem83 (Oct 30, 2015)

The music video truly adds to the beauty of this song. And who doesn't love a classic? 




lmao no but for real tonsss came to mind but this one came to mind first (Idk about the lyrics but the melody and the instruments are so beautiful. gotta love led zep) 




some other ones would be Don't Stop by Fleetwood Mac and Someone Like You by Adele


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 30, 2015)

right now, it's _the end of all things_ by panic! at the disco. it's really calming and sweet.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

this. also Deep Purple's Child in Time and Pink Floyd's Us and Them qualify as well imo.


----------



## Zakarri (Oct 30, 2015)

Two best tastes in thread


Bowie said:


> Mine would be this version of Moments of Pleasure by Kate Bush, released in 2011:



Really great choice, I love Kate Bush. A lot of her music is beautiful, especially from Aerial and 50 Words for Snow. I absolutely can't wait to listen to the latter this winter. And Dream of Sheep is another beautiful song of hers as well.



Reese said:


> Spoiler: but actually every song on that album


Another really great choice, almost all of Joanna Newsom's music is beautiful. Ys makes me feel like I'm in a fantasy world, she's incredible. Have you listened to the Divers leak at all?

My choice would probably be Bluish by Animal Collective, especially when paired with its music video.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YTCg1Ovu64E


----------



## lazuli (Oct 30, 2015)

i literally could listen to this all day (and i have)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2015)

I think Ella Fitzgerald had one of the most beautiful voices I ever heard- almost anything she did is great...


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## wassop (Oct 30, 2015)

and


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

This one is also really good.


----------



## riummi (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh this makes me feel like i wanna cry ;u; (since the game)


----------



## Reese (Oct 31, 2015)

Zakarri said:


> Another really great choice, almost all of Joanna Newsom's music is beautiful. Ys makes me feel like I'm in a fantasy world, she's incredible. Have you listened to the Divers leak at all?
> 
> My choice would probably be Bluish by Animal Collective, especially when paired with its music video.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YTCg1Ovu64E


Listening to her music is the closest I've come to having a spiritual experience tbh. I just got Divers yesterday!! It came out last week. I haven't listened to it quite enough yet to give a full assessment but I looove the new direction she's taken on it. Sapokanikan and Goose Eggs are probs my favorites on it so far.

Also nice choice, I like Animal Collective quite a bit too!


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2015)

_Yuki no Hana_ by KAT-TUN. It's a message to the survivors of the March 2011 Tohoku earthquake & tsunami. It was released in May of the same year. I have to consciously try not tear up when listening to it - the section at 2:50-3:10 always gets me.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 31, 2015)

Bleach OST really gets me


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 31, 2015)

I really like Book of Days by Enya. It's probably not the most beautiful song I've heard (tough choice honestly), but it's the one that comes to mind. Her voice sounds so ethereal in her songs.
http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=LiBwr4U59EI

Another one would be King by Lauren Aquilina.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_WmSPTkmBTA


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 31, 2015)

I'd say... SP00KY SC4RY SK3L3T0NZ!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSdSemAMzdY


----------



## chronic (Oct 31, 2015)

Les Sins - Why (Seiho Remix)


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 31, 2015)

That song it plays in the snow scene in Edward scissorhands


----------



## pajeet (Oct 31, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/ichimonji_okinawa/when-you-so-bored-you-make-a-migos-and-yoshi-beat


----------



## zeoli (Oct 31, 2015)

One Summer's Day from Spirited Away.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 31, 2015)

Impossible to narrow down, but the newest addition to my list is Possibility Days by Counting Crows. I first heard it when I went to a concert of theirs last summer and heard them perform it during sound check (got VIP tickets), and the lyrics are just...so amazing.

https://youtu.be/a9nbO_truWw


----------



## TaroTanaka (Oct 31, 2015)

Anything by Tony Anderson is just so remarkably beautiful to me. But if I had to choose one with singing, I'd definitely go with Way Back When by Grizfolk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yUtgOx46rU


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 2, 2015)

We might be dead by tomorrow by Soko
It's just so raw andnughhh the emotion is so 
I can't explain it.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

God what a hard thing to answer. Probably one of these


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Shawna (Nov 4, 2015)

Babies by Colleen.  It has no words (I hope instrumental songs are allowed), but the music is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## emolga (Nov 5, 2015)

I


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 5, 2015)

It only plays for exactly how long the room scrolls for.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 6, 2015)

To me, I think classics, yirumas piano music and this one song called love is not all around also on piano sounds very beautiful, guess they can all be heard from different intruments xD


----------



## sock (Nov 6, 2015)

There's honestly too many to decide on one, but I'm listening to Breakeven by The Script right now and it's pretty damn beautiful o.o


----------



## paleogamer11 (Feb 20, 2022)

So, it’s has been over six years, what should be added? I’ll start it off with my current favorite song right now, LilyPichu’s “dreamy night”.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 20, 2022)

Such a thing doesn't exist for me - There's simply too many beautiful compositions in existence (from many different genres and styles) to be able to select just one and proclaim it as the single most beautiful of them all. However, some that fall into this category for me include "Adagio In G Minor", "Under The Milky Way" and "Onward, To Hy Breasail" (I'm going to put these in a spoiler since thread pages take longer to load when there's many videos posted on them):



Spoiler


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 21, 2022)

Sooo. This is really weird but I have Musical anhedonia. I don’t really like music ( I tend to  play animal crossing usually on silent). Anyways I don’t know why but my brains sort of tunes music out and I just don’t have affinity for it. I know it’s weird.

That being said……for some reason this song calls out for me. I found it while watching Outlander….and I love it. It’s just soo soothing for me.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 21, 2022)

This song came to mind.I think Judy Garland's original version recorded for _The Wizard of Oz_ is the best.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 21, 2022)

Mayuu said:


>



I was not expecting to see Pantera in this thread, but that's a great, lovely cover of "Planet Caravan"!

"Cemetery Gates" and "Hollow" are also beautiful (yet sad) songs.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 21, 2022)

I Hear a Symphony by Cody Fry. I wasn't expecting it to sound the way it did. It was magical and I had shivers all over my body. Especially during the end where it picked up.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Feb 21, 2022)

Claire de Lune, specifically this version although the original is very beautiful too


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Feb 22, 2022)

There's 3 I can think of from the top of my head. They have the most beautiful lyrics I've heard so far

1. Measure of A Man (Elton John)

2. Ai no Uta (Pikmin)
(Maybe it's silly, but this one makes me cry everytime. )

3. Dime (Jose Luis Perales)
(This one really spoke to me in particular, during a time where I was starting to question the religion I was brought up to believe in, though the lyrics are in Spanish, so not many will understand. )


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2022)

It's easily this one.  When I was struggling with depression in the past and dealing with a lot while in university, this song gave me a sense of ease.  The vocals are beautiful and very meaningful in a show that parallels our world and explains what it means to be human.






English version:


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 22, 2022)

probably nostalgia by joe hisaishi


----------



## Neb (Feb 22, 2022)

It’s a tie for me.




Looking past the awful movie it appears in, this song has a slow, pleasant feel that is backed by a snappy guitar. The lyrics don’t do anything for me, but the rest is stunning.





This song has so many layers to it. From the gorgeous melody to the gentle vocals, everything is just so rich. Pretty much everything from this band is beautiful. I just gravitate towards this one since it was introduction to them.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 23, 2022)

It's got to be Forgiven by Within Temptation. 

The lyrics are so relatable for so many different reasons and both the recorded and live version are heartbreakingly beautiful. The last time the song was performed live the lead singer Sharon den Adel broke down in tears as the song reminded her of her dad who had recently passed away.


----------



## xara (Feb 26, 2022)

i’ve heard plenty of beautiful songs in my life, but the most beautiful is a tie between cody fry’s cover of “eleanor rigby” and “over the love” by florence and the machine. the lyrics and melody of both are just *chefs kiss*, and florence’s high note at the end always gives me chills.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Feb 26, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Claire de Lune, specifically this version although the original is very beautiful too


ALSO, adding this to my response! Everything Nujabes did was beautiful.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 26, 2022)

Save The Best For Last by Vanessa Williams:


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 26, 2022)

*Eden by Monkey Majik*. Absolutely, hands down, the best anime OST I’ve ever heard. There was never a time where I didn’t cry over this masterpiece when I was watching FruBa. I cannot stress how beautiful the ending of each season 2 (second half) episode transitioned slowly into this OST. It is an unskippable ending I swear. Eden will forever have a special place in my heart. Honestly, I’m tempted to rewatch FruBa just to hear this ED again, because god, it’s just too good.






*Yoshi’s Island Intro*. I‘ve never seen anyone else talk about it, so I will, because it is one of my all-time favorite game soundtracks. Yoshi’s Island intro is such a beautiful lullaby that reminds me of starry nights as a child. The melody brings back nostalgia, of being young, of feelings of innocence and wonder. It’s so fitting because Mario and the gang are all babies, so it makes sense to add a lullaby as an intro. I linked the music box version because I prefer it a little more, but even the original song is beautiful too.






*Route 209 (and a cover by Insaneintherainmusic)*. Lastly, I’d like to give a shoutout to one of the covers I’ve never forgotten since first listening to it all those years ago. Route 209 has been one of my all-time favorite game OSTs as well, and when I stumbled upon this cover, I couldn’t stop crying. It tugs the heartstrings so much with the way it starts off mellow and gradually intensifies in a grand gesture, like the dawn of a rising sun signalling a new day, a new hope, and new things to look forward to. As one comment said, _“[It is] the dawn of a new day. A beautiful sun rises, and begins the slow process of wiping away yesterday’s sorrow.”_


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 26, 2022)

I don't think any of the non video game music I listen to is "beautiful" so here are some video game musics!

All of the music in Yoshi's Wooly World is FAB. Especially that one beach song.
All of New Leaf's music because perfection.
Yoshi's New Island Overworld music, its like one of the only good songs in that game, I LOVE the music in that game but objectively it sounds very obnoxious.
Happy Home Designer music is GREAT but my favorite is nook's homes end!


----------



## vinnie (Feb 26, 2022)

It would have to be Dernière danse by Indila. Something about it is soothing to me.


----------



## duckvely (Feb 27, 2022)

our dawn is hotter than day by seventeen! it has such a soothing nostalgic vibe and i love it


----------



## Aniko (Feb 27, 2022)

It's really hard, I don't know. There are songs we like for the lyrics, other for the music or both. I would probably choose some very old song in French for their lyrics. Some song nobody heard of, and doesn't care about, Like "Élégie" from Plume or some more popular like "Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux" "Ne me quitte pas" or "Mistral gagnant" although the lyrics are a bit funny. For the music, Clair de Lune is certainly really pretty, younger I was often listening to Eric Satie, especially "Gnossienne No.1". Then I think to some English oldies like "Smile" or "Lilac Wine", and more contemporain songs like Patrick Watson's "Great Escape", "Lighthouse" or ...there are just so many, how can I choose?


----------



## Bowie (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice to see this thread still alive.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 4, 2022)

This:







This is the most beautiful song I've ever heard


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 4, 2022)

I’ve recently been in love with Golden Hair by Slowdive. Mostly, it makes me think of the Gregg Araki film Mysterious Skin which is very dear to me… it feels heartbreaking to listen to yet simultaneously like a big hug.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 15, 2022)

Not sure if it counts, but these handful of Zelda covers are so beautiful and nostalgic. I'm actually tearing up right now.


----------



## QueenCobra (May 15, 2022)

Idk.... Probably something by Celtic Woman or Vivaldi.


----------

